# My new Shaw.



## cyclefreak13 (Aug 16, 2020)

After looking for 5 or so years, I finally bought a Shaw.




























Now starts the long road to building it into my Shaw.


----------



## toyman (Aug 16, 2020)

Where did you find that bad boy.Im a huge Sha we fan.I have two restored  ones.Here is a picture of mine.its at the very back of the picture. I had my bikes out for thier annual cleaning and polishing


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Aug 16, 2020)

@toyman  This one came out of PA via WV. The guy I got it from had it 12 hours and posted a picture of it on facebook. He is an antiques dealer and bought it out of an estate in PA, so I figured he might sell it. Lo and behold it was for sale and I was the first person to call him on it. 

You have some very nice motorbikes! I take it your second (at least in pictures) Shaw, is one of the few that was sold as a complete motorbike and not as a kit?


----------



## toyman (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes,they offered just a few complete ubits.The rarest is the chain drive with a clutch.Ben trying to buy one of those for years.Seen two of them but they were over 20k each.


----------



## cyclefreak13 (Aug 18, 2020)

Got her running today. Still needs some work to get it dialed in, but hey she runs.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Barto (Aug 19, 2020)

toyman said:


> Where did you find that bad boy.Im a huge Sha we fan.I have two restored  ones.Here is a picture of mine.its at the very back of the picture. I had my bikes out for thier annual cleaning and polishing View attachment 1248916
> View attachment 1248917



Holy Smokes, next time you bring them out for their "Annual Cleaning", please let me know and I'll bring some Turtle Wax   What a Great Collection.  I never heard of Shaw's until today...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barto (Aug 19, 2020)

cyclefreak13 said:


> Got her running today. Still needs some work to get it dialed in, but hey she runs.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...



Nice work, Really great project!!!


----------



## Barto (Aug 19, 2020)

cyclefreak13 said:


> Got her running today. Still needs some work to get it dialed in, but hey she runs.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...



Nice work, Really great project!!!


----------

